# Best handguns ever made



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

An interesting perspective.

Best handguns ever made - Photos - Washington Times


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Pretty much a solid list though I can think of a few more that could be on it. There is one error and possibly two.

The last item, the "Ruger Single Six" is not a Single Six if viewed in its early versions. It would be a Super Single Six since it has an adjustable rear sight. The earlier Single Six versions had a fixed rear sight.. really just a notch in the top strap. I know this was the case in 1968 because the first gun I ever bought was a Ruger Super Single Six for $78 (the Single Six was $65).

The other error, which I am not sure so please feel free to correct this, is the comment about the CZ 75 that says, "has both semi-automatic and selective fire variants". This implies that it is capable of fully automatic fire. Is this true? I don't know enough about this product to say one way or the other but I suspect this is an error.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

What no High Point's, Lorcin's, RG's or Jennings?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Pretty much a solid list though I can think of a few more that could be on it. There is one error and possibly two.
> 
> The last item, the "Ruger Single Six" is not a Single Six if viewed in its early versions. It would be a Super Single Six since it has an adjustable rear sight. The earlier Single Six versions had a fixed rear sight.. really just a notch in the top strap. I know this was the case in 1968 because the first gun I ever bought was a Ruger Super Single Six for $78 (the Single Six was $65).
> 
> The other error, which I am not sure so please feel free to correct this, is the comment about the CZ 75 that says, "has both semi-automatic and selective fire variants". This implies that it is capable of fully automatic fire. Is this true? I don't know enough about this product to say one way or the other but I suspect this is an error.


I thought that was a little curious also. Maybe they're referring to the way you can shoot DA/SA or cocked and locked? That's what I came up with. Also agree on the others that could have gone on the list. It seems to me there were trying to account for the total history of guns and include all the most popular, leaving off some really great ones.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

All double action pistols are also single action by definition. This is why you'll never hear me say (or write) DA/SA. The use of the term "DA/SA" is a relatively new concept. Years ago you never saw this because people understood that by being a DA design, it was also a SA. I believe the DA/SA label has come about largely because of ignorance and confusion between a double action versus a double action only design.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I agree, and come to think of it, the only reason I use the term is b/c of its addtion to recent vocabulary. I see it a lot and use it without even thinking about it. All the DA/SA, DAO, SAO nomenclature is relatively new jargon.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Certainly an interesting perspective. 

Anyone who has studied American history would undoubtedly include the Patterson Colt, or at least one of its improved successors because they made it possible for plainsmen to survive against small bands of Comanches in the late 1830's - something that rarely happened with single shot muzzle-loaders. It took away much of the advantage provided by the faster bow and arrow for short range combat.

I was pleasantly surprised, though, that they included the Mauser P-38 and left off the more complicated and sexier Luger, which probably was more suitable for kneeling executions than as a combat armament.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, there were definitely some interesting picks for sure. Nice list, I think.


----------



## EmperorMA (Nov 19, 2014)

Great list. I found it particularly nice they included the Beretta 92. Some have just never gotten over the fact it "replaced" the 1911 enough to see if for the fine weapon it is.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

EmperorMA said:


> Great list. I found it particularly nice they included the Beretta 92. Some have just never gotten over the fact it "replaced" the 1911 enough to see if for the fine weapon it is.


Yeah, it really is a fine pistol. I fell out of love with it for a while, but I remember being excited when they started making their rounds through the Navy. When I got to my ship in 1991 we still had the aging 1911s, but they started replacing them before I left in 1995. It is a rather sexy gun.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

In regards to the Ruger single six, they where looking at the model with duel cylinders, 22lr and 22mag. My single six has a windage adj. rear sight, made in 1953 flat gate, not a notched rear sight.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

It's pretty hard to argue with the Glock, 1911, S&W 60 & 29, and especially the Ruger Mark II. I have owned and loved them all. I can't say that I would rank the guns in that particular order, but the list looks pretty good to me.
Goldwing


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

jtguns said:


> In regards to the Ruger single six, they where looking at the model with duel cylinders, 22lr and 22mag. My single six has a windage adj. rear sight, made in 1953 flat gate, not a notched rear sight.


In March 1968 I ordered a Ruger Single Six convertible from my local gun shop, which, of course, had the two cylinders. It was $65. By April 5th, it had not come in but they did have a few Super Single Sixes in stock so I cancelled my order for the Single Six and bought the Super Single Six convertible for $78. The Single Six did not have an adjustable rear sight but the Super Single Six did. I would up being pleased with my purchase. Incidentally, that all took place the day after MLK was killed and that little shop did a heck of a business on that Friday.

And now as I recall, I think you're right about the fact that the Single Six did not have a notch. I think it had a simple blade for the rear sight which may have had a windage adjustment. The Super Single Six had the well known Ruger micro windage and elevation rear sight. Mine was also a 3-screw obviously in '68 with the 5 1/2" barrel. Wish I never got rid of that gun.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

SouthernBoy said:


> The other error, which I am not sure so please feel free to correct this, is the comment about the CZ 75 that says, "has both semi-automatic and selective fire variants". This implies that it is capable of fully automatic fire. Is this true? I don't know enough about this product to say one way or the other but I suspect this is an error.


The ČZ 75 is a pistol made by Česká zbrojovka Uherský Brod (CZUB) in the Czech Republic that has both semi-automatic and selective fire variants. Likewise, both Beretta and Glock have selective fire variants as well or can be converted to selective fire.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

denner said:


> The ČZ 75 is a pistol made by Česká zbrojovka Uherský Brod (CZUB) in the Czech Republic that has both semi-automatic and selective fire variants. Likewise, both Beretta and Glock have selective fire variants as well or can be converted to selective fire.


I have seen the youtube video of the full auto Glock. FRIGHTENING!
Goldwing


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

goldwing said:


> I have seen the youtube video of the full auto Glock. FRIGHTENING!
> Goldwing


It's the model 18.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

denner said:


> The ČZ 75 is a pistol made by Česká zbrojovka Uherský Brod (CZUB) in the Czech Republic that has both semi-automatic and selective fire variants. Likewise, both Beretta and Glock have selective fire variants as well or can be converted to selective fire.


Thank you. So it then one of the variants probably has a selector switch, much like the Glock 18, to go from semi-auto to full-auto.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

The best guns ever made are the guns that I own. At least for me, othervise I would have bought different ones. Right?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

PT111Pro said:


> The best guns ever made are the guns that I own. At least for me, othervise I would have bought different ones. Right?


When all is said and done, you are right with this.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> The best guns ever made are the guns that I own. At least for me, othervise I would have bought different ones. Right?


I would disagree. I think there is a difference btwn "best guns ever made" vs say "best guns ever bought". I mean, how does one compare a Bryco to a HK? Or say a Sig to a Taurus? I own the HK VP9 and Glock 42, but that doesn't make them the best guns ever made, in my opinion. Most would argue that the best .380 ever made is the Walther PPK, and it would be hard to argue against that, although for me, the Glock 42 fits better. That does not mean it is a better gun than the PPK. Better for me? Yes. Better gun? No.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Hummm
I disagree. 
I have the Walther PPK since 1975 (not only one I've got 3) and this is absolutely not the best gun in .380. 
The Bersa Thunder as a copy of the PPK is much better than the PPK. The PPK is famous because the gun was, when she was first build) way ahead of its time. Today, well - Walther modified it and build it a little better now.
I had one in 1975 chambered in 7.62 mm (32 acp) like all of them back than. The slide was heavy to pull, sometimes the slide get stuck and the trigger is like pulling 2 tons. The trigger way longer than the Donau a river that goes through Ulm Germany and ends in the black sea.
Todays 7.65 mm (.380) are a little better build, that's true. 
But if the PPK would be not known and a Manufacturer would bring the gun today new on the marked, today testers would kill it on the keyboard. The PPK back in Germany in the days when she first came out was a cheap gun and therefore the peoples choice. The real gun that should have made it into the gun charts was the Mauser 9, but that was to expensive for the average people, but that was a real good gun by any means but didn't look that sexy. 

The PPK is like the old Volkswagen Bug. A clunker that runs on opinions and on opinions only.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

You would not be in the majority on that, but your opinion is certainly qualified. I love the looks and mystique of the PPK, but there is a reason I own the Glock 42 instead.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Good list of good guns IMHO

As others have said - I'd probably change a few - but those are undeniably good fire arms


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I would have included S&W model #1 the first metallic cartridge and the Scolfield model the innovations that they brought to handguns.


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

While they all appear to be good choices, The BEST gun ever made is the one in my hand when I NEED it!

Just say'n.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

lefty60 said:


> While they all appear to be good choices, The BEST gun ever made is the one in my hand when I NEED it!
> 
> Just say'n.


Just do your best to never pick up a Hi-Point. Just sayin...


----------

